# Who else has been skunked?



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I have been out 4 times and have yet to see a deer. It is pretty frustrating, since there is sign there, but must be coming in at night. It is also frustrating that there was a big doe and a fawn outside of my kitchen window Sunday morning! They didn't have a care in the world. 

So, anyone else been skunked? Gonna try more this week and see what happens.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I have been seeing between 14 and 20 deer a night. This is all heavy woods so they would be on average, within 60 yards. Still have not had a mature buck or nice doe in bow range, but tons of small bucks.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have only been out twice so far but the first night was too hot to even count. I have not even had the bow in hand yet as I have been with my boy. Saturday night we saw two nice shooter bucks and a doe. He couldn't manage a shot at either one. The one was a nearly average 8 point. The other was a dandy 10 pointer, probably pushing 140 class. My boy was shaking in his shoes after that boy walked through. I may have had a shot at him if I were hunting but I didn't want him attempting that shot. The best we had was nearly 30 yards. He never spooked at all and was working a scrape over really well just above us so he should be back.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I was out yesterday and had a spike walk right under my stand, let him walk to see another day. Also had 3 does about 50 yards out but they never came in.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i've taken 3 so far.... been an easy year for me


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

10/3 busted twice to hot and sweaty
10/5 again
10/12 seen 10 all in the oak grove too many branches
10/13 only seen a blonde yout
10/14 busted by 4 but came back after dark

Yes my clothes were washed twice in no scent and I spray cover scent.
I'm up a tree at least 18+ft. the wind was in my favor except for the 1st 2 times.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for making me feel better guys! I am trying to decide a change of tactics to better my odds. I have only owned this land for about a year and it leaves some to be desired for deer hunting. Nothing that can't be taken care of with a little time and effort (plus $$). I know they are there, saw 19 after dark on Friday evening within 1/2 a mile of my house. Just have to try and get them to come to me. 
Good luck with the rest of the season guys. Keep 'em falling!

Lg_mouth


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Header said:


> 10/3 busted twice to hot and sweaty
> 10/5 again
> 10/12 seen 10 all in the oak grove too many branches
> 10/13 only seen a blonde yout
> ...


 Sit still, lol thats rough man. Are those clothes your washing camo? I'm just giving you a hard time. Are you wearing camo gloves and a face mask tho?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have been out 4 times. I saw 3 doe on opening morning and got busted. I saw 2 doe Saturday evening but they were to far and would not come close.

Hopefully, I connnect soon.

CG


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Food Source... Focus on what they are eating...last night dad saw 20 or more 5 different bucks..2 NICE ONES. Starting to see a lil noisying around the bucks that is for those does!


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

if things dont work out within a couple of weeks, the action should heat up. Here comes the chase phase. Best hunting of the year. Good Luck. Look for the new moon 11/9; 11/10 and hope for some cool/cold weather. Spend all day on stand if you can.


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

Ive been out 5 times now. I been takeing my friend he shot twice at 2 doe now missed both times. So dont feel bad. Ive seen lots of deer but nothing Mature enough yet. Your time will come then its just a distant memory. Hard work and pursentance. For me I got to get my buddys head on straight..lol I just keep praying for big daddy to come to me.


----------



## dcemsmedic2693 (May 20, 2005)

I have been out three times. Busted once with 3 does, saw nothing second night, killed young doe tird night but if I had time to sit longer that night could have killed another doe or even two. Will be back out in the AM both tuesday and wednesday!!!! Good luck and stay out there.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I've been out twice and seen a total of 15.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I went down to move my set up to another area and spooked two big does out of the area. Couldn't believe it. They were coming from the same direction where I thought one winded me on Saturday, but couldn't tell because of the 8lb squirrels that were running around. So, guess there is still hope for me yet!

Gonna try my luck tomorrow evening as long as the temps don't skyrocket and the rain isn't too bad.

Lg_mouth


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

I havent even been out yet...between my daughters high school soccer games, work & fishing tournaments, not one open weekend...but that will all be ending soon here...so i'll be able to join ya in the skunked catagory....


Ya know what they say, it's better to go hunting and get nothing than to not go at all, getting a deer just takes a great day and makes it into a memoriable day


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

You mean I need camo?? Not the blue jeans and white t-shirt is there a problem??
Yes full camoed up, mesh face mask, gloves & hat . 1st it was too hot, they scented me busted into the woods 5 minutes after I was up the tree @30yds. The other where right under me through the tree limbs & leafs. I do sit still. I've been busted too many times in the last 2 yrs. I've been at this for 15 yrs and have taken 18 deer, 11 with the x-bow.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

thats rough man, yea I wasn't questioning whether you are a good hunter or not, sorry if it seemed that way, was just bustin your chops.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

F4F - I did not take it as an insult, I knew you were light sided, I'm just getting a little bit flustered by it(getting busted). I was glad to here tonight my son who is very good also, sorry bout this, got busted as well. I heard he got cold and went to the house for more clothes came back and she had him. We know we will win in the long run, just hope the does don't during rut. After the big one always. good luck all.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Header, I was having the same problem last year. I have killed alot of deer and last year I got them too but I had never been winded so many time ever, not even all the previose 15 years of hunting added together. 

I found out that the fresh earth scent wafers were giving me away. At least that is what I believe. I threw them all away and went with no cover scent at all and have not been busted since. I have had them walk away like something did not add up but no more snorting stamping deer.

You hunting locally? I have a few honey holes around canton just curious.

Scott


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, yesterday evening as I sat there and sweat like crazy, three does snuck in behind me and milled around for a while. Never came within 60 yards, but it was nice to see deer! Gonna hang a stand there tomorrow and hopefully they use the same travel route.

Lg_mouth


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

I have found (the hard way) there are a few stand locations which are just bad for the wind. The wind will swirl away from the stand, and you will get busted no matter how good your scent control is, or where the deer come from. River/creek bottoms are particularly bad. I had a spot where I would see deer almost every time on stand, but I never loosed an arrow because of this. A small change- 75 yards was needed to get the wind more consistent.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, I use no scent elimination products or cover scents. I hunt 12 feet high in a ladder stand. I shoot a compound bow. Full camo w/ face mask and no gloves. I only hunted the couple colder days weve had. I only hunt funnel areas where deer have to move through between feeding and bedding areas. I have spent a total of 4.5 hours on stand over two days. First night got a big doe within the first 45 minutes. And the second night I got my first bow buck and my biggest buck to date after being on stand for 3.25 hours. Not a monster by any means but a nice 8 pointer! The only thing I different was I put down C'mere deer when I got into the stand on the second evening. That buck made a beeline straight to that stuff!! I watched him nose around in that stuff for 20 minutes before I let an arrow fly! Put a good shot on him and he went about 80 yards and dropped stone cold! Bow Hunting is a high that never gets old!!! Good Luck to all of you guys I'm sure your luck will change. There is definitely plenty of deer to be had out there!


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

Ther are running the cover in my area. They hardly come out into the opening, I bet they can stay cooler in the cover and with the lack of water why come out. Southwest area 

Fishcrazy


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Ive got a pic of my buck on my profile but I couldn't figure out how to get on here as an attachment.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I was out both mornings this weekend and I would have to agree that they are running the cover. I sat at the same tree both morning and saw 6 different bucks...no Does. Saturday morning I saw 4 (Times: 7:55, 8:05, 8:50, and 10:45). This morning I saw 2 (Times: 8:00, 9:20). It seems as if the bucks are beginning to move a little more. The next couple of weekends should be real interesting.


----------

